# VFS Global Ancestry Visa Biometrics Appointment Payment



## FoxThatFights (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,

I've spent the better part of this week slamming my head against everything out of frustration.

I'm trying to pay for my appointment at the Ottawa location here in Canada, and there's no option for the Ancestry Visa from the dropdown menu, and as far as I can tell, in the sub-menus, either. Yes, I've tried them all.

These people at VFS are not helpful. 


I sent several emails to every outlet I could think of related to the UK Immigration and VFS, only to get "Talk to service B" from service A, and "Talk to service A" from service B. And that's if my questions aren't glazed over by some robotic automated message that addresses nothing I'm having trouble with.


I see lots of chatter about Ancestry Visas here. How did you do it? What's the option I pick? I'm freaking out. I just got an offer for full-time work in London(my application has another type of employment listed, but I can rectify this with emails and a cover letter, I think)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Employment - Non-points based system - UK ancestry is the usual choice.


----------



## FoxThatFights (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not seeing that as an option on the VFS website. I see only Employment, and then it lists Under 6 months, over, offshore workers, and dependents. 

I should have specified this is for the User Pay Service.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Unless you are paying for priority, you pay your visa fees at the end of your online application at visa4uk site.


----------



## FoxThatFights (Jul 11, 2014)

I was informed that any office besides the one in Toronto required an extra payment. Furthermore, I am trying to expedite my application, and the option simply is not there for Ancestry Visas.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't find it either - only UK ancestry dependant. Also the list has plenty of categories that are obsolete, like working holiday and highly skilled migrant.


----------



## FoxThatFights (Jul 11, 2014)

Exactly. More frustrating is their lack of contact information. They just bounce everything to the UK Immigration service thing. I've emailed them, and they gave me some answer to a question I never asked in the first place, and then said to contact VFS(which is impossible).

I filed a complaint with VFS about the issue, and they responded with something along the lines of "yes, you have to pay before the appointment". 

It's just brutal. It seems like a gongshow. I'm going to call the UK Visas and Immigration people on Monday, if not earlier, and see how much they can't help. 

I'm running out of time for this. I thought I had an extra month, but I got an offer for full time work that kicks in end of August.


----------



## billdozer (Nov 11, 2013)

FoxThatFights, did you end up finding out which option to pick? I'm in the same situation right now.


----------



## billdozer (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone else have any ideas what to put for what visa to choose when making the online payment for VFS?

I'm also applying for UK Ancestry.

The closest one I can see is "UKAD". If you click that and go to the next screen it lists it as "UK Ancestry Dependent".

I've tried a bunch of the different options and none of them match but this one seems to be closest. They all have the same price, $100.


----------



## billdozer (Nov 11, 2013)

For anyone else in the same situation I went ahead and picked "UKAD" and then on the following screen "UK Ancestry Dependent" even though I am applying for a UK Ancestry Visa and I'm not a dependent.

I had my biometrics appointment yesterday and this didn't seem to be an issue at all.


----------



## AT25 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm having exactly the same issues paying for the priority service for my UK ancestry application through VFS Global.

Were there any repercussions of picking the UKAD option? Was your visa processed within the five day timeframe they specify? 

VFS customer service is non existent and this is a very stressful process. 
I have previously applied for a youth mobility visa before VFS was managing the application process in Australia and it was much simpler. 

Hoping you can reassure me that the UKAD option will guarantee the five day processing time despite actually applying for ancestry.

Thanks in advance


----------

